# Any other puppies from hyjak goldens in New Lowell Ontario?



## Watsonbmw (Jun 4, 2016)

August 22 our little munchkin will be coming home with us he was born of a litter of 7 of sir chief and Barbie breeding. Just wanted to see if there was anyone else on here that has a puppy from this breeder.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

This Hyjak Goldens? Golden Retriever Puppies | dogs, puppies for rehoming | Barrie | Kijiji


They appear to be a for profit puppy mill or backyard breeder. There is only one dog listed on OFA under that kennel name and he only has an outdated heart and eye clearance. They seem to breed their dog Sir Chief to all of their bitches. http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...hyjak-farms-new-lowell-ontario-allergies.html


----------



## MoltenGirl (Aug 4, 2015)

That's very sad and I notice you're from Kitchener. My pup came from a phenomenal breeder in St Jacob's who has been breeding for close to 40 years. I think research is the key BEFORE adopting any pup.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

The only way to keep this kind of breeder from continuing to produce heartbreak is to get them in the pocketbook. 
They'll stop breeding if they cannot sell what they have produced. 
Think about research, research, research before buying.


----------



## Watsonbmw (Jun 4, 2016)

I checked out the mother and fathers clearances both were up to date with thier elbow hip heart eyes Laura is a fantastic lady registered ckc breeder we went out on 5 occasions before picking up shooter to visit. I'm not really sure how this turned into a negative feed I just wanted to know if there was anybody on here from that litter.. The breeder in st Jacobs was a very nice lady with beautiful pups but having to sign a co-owner contract was not for me. We believe we made an excellent choice Laura answers any questions we've had no health issues She might not be the right fit for some people but in the end it's all about personal choice and research


----------



## julianne85 (Sep 1, 2016)

Such a cutie pie. Always trust yourself. You kare the pups mom and know how everything went


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

Watsonbmw said:


> I checked out the mother and fathers clearances both were up to date with thier elbow hip heart eyes Laura is a fantastic lady registered ckc breeder we went out on 5 occasions before picking up shooter to visit. I'm not really sure how this turned into a negative feed I just wanted to know if there was anybody on here from that litter.. The breeder in st Jacobs was a very nice lady with beautiful pups but having to sign a co-owner contract was not for me. We believe we made an excellent choice Laura answers any questions we've had no health issues She might not be the right fit for some people but in the end it's all about personal choice and research


Your pup is very cute - congratulations, and I'm happy you're pleased with him.

It's good that you were able to get copies of the clearance papers: your breeder's dogs aren't on any of the usual registries (K9 Data, etc.), so the details aren't available for general reference. Golden retrievers are subject to some pretty nasty (and expensive) genetic issues (hip and elbow problems, skin problems, blindness, etc.), and while clearances aren't a guarantee, they considerably increase the chances of getting a pup who will stay healthy.

Just for future reference, the fact of being a registered CKC breeder doesn't mean much, in and of itself. The CKC is a registry: people pay to be on it. Registered breeders are required to provide registration papers for the pups they sell, at no extra charge, but the registration papers themselves don't give any kind of guarantee as to the pup's health.

You're correct, it is about personal choice and research. The golden retriever world has many wonderful breeders who do their best to improve the breed and produce sound, healthy dogs. They are almost always active in some kind of canine activity: conformation shows, field trials, obedience, agility and so on. Unfortunately it also has many others who breed only for profit. As buyers we all have a choice as to who we support.

I wish you all the best with your new pup. You should start a separate thread with photos!


----------



## Kemmans (Oct 2, 2016)

Congrats on your puppy. We got our Cooper from her in September 2015.....he's brilliant, healthy and the love of our lives.


----------



## Mavvysmom (Oct 14, 2016)

Watsonbmw said:


> I checked out the mother and fathers clearances both were up to date with thier elbow hip heart eyes Laura is a fantastic lady registered ckc breeder we went out on 5 occasions before picking up shooter to visit. I'm not really sure how this turned into a negative feed I just wanted to know if there was anybody on here from that litter.. The breeder in st Jacobs was a very nice lady with beautiful pups but having to sign a co-owner contract was not for me. We believe we made an excellent choice Laura answers any questions we've had no health issues She might not be the right fit for some people but in the end it's all about personal choice and research


My boyfriend and i are getting a puppy from Laura and Peter at the end of November  we are more than excited and Laura and Peter were more than nice and answered all questions we had and still have!! your pup is so adorable, can't wait to get baby maverick soon!!! thank you for sharing your pictures


----------



## Mavvysmom (Oct 14, 2016)

Watsonbmw said:


> August 22 our little munchkin will be coming home with us he was born of a litter of 7 of sir chief and Barbie breeding. Just wanted to see if there was anyone else on here that has a puppy from this breeder.
> View attachment 670729


hi watsons mom, is that you in the picture??


----------



## DieselTheGolden (Jan 17, 2016)

WOW I couldn't believe my eyes when I saw this thread. Diesel was ALSO born to Chief and Barbie, on January 2nd of this year! What an insane coincidence. And I absolutely agree with everything you've said about Laura - she was wonderful. 
Here are some photos of Diesel - if you ever want to get the pups together, since they share the same parents, we'd be happy to meet! We're in York Region.


----------



## Watsonbmw (Jun 4, 2016)

This is shooters Instagram page link shooter looks just like diesel


----------



## Watsonbmw (Jun 4, 2016)

Hello mavvys mom yes that is me with shooter in the picture


----------



## Watsonbmw (Jun 4, 2016)

Here is some recent pictures of shooter he is now 17 weeks 40lbs 
His instagram page is shootersadventures more pictures of him from birth until now


----------



## Kristen Frecklesnfire (Feb 25, 2017)

Watsonbmw said:


> August 22 our little munchkin will be coming home with us he was born of a litter of 7 of sir chief and Barbie breeding. Just wanted to see if there was anyone else on here that has a puppy from this breeder.
> [iurl="http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=670729&d=1470686122"]
> 
> 
> ...


OK so I got my Charlie from the same breeder just over a year ago. The Dad they use gets hot spots on the top of his head. My dog has no issues and sadie was his mom. BEST DOG EVER. like I can't believe how awesome he is. I was worried about having a golden because of the hair but we all brush him twice a month and vacuum twice a week and that seems to do. No skin issues. Now it could be genetic or it could be environmental. I once adopted this beautiful cat and the thing just had the worst reaction to my living environment-my house was
clean with no harsh chemicals and the other pets were fine but it was suffering and we couldn't figure it out. We gave the cat back to street cats and it was back to normal in a week. You never know. My dog has been fine and the temperament of the dog is amazing. I wish I could get two. good luck with your pup I hope you got it figured out. They are good breeders and she told me about the hot spot thing. So it's not like she kept anything hidden from me. Sorry that your pup is going through that


----------



## Watsonbmw (Jun 4, 2016)

*Shooter*

Charlies mom nice to see another hyjak golden on here.. Not sure if you maybe posted on the wrong page Shooter has never had any issues with his skin or health.. I agree Laura is fantastic we will be getting our second pup from her once Shooter is 2 he has been the perfect puppy no chewing he does have a habit of jumping up when hes excited which we are trying to put a stop to but other than that at 8 months old hes passed his advanced obedience classes knows over 40 commands and signals and will be going to do his good citizen test in April. He is a very loved and very spoiled pup and diesels little brother who is also on this feed. :grin2:


----------



## hohagolden (Apr 10, 2018)

Getting our golden from Hyjak in the next few coming months. So excited! We love hearing all the good stories about this breeder. When we met her she was extremely knowledgeable. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Jayce Damien Sixx (Feb 24, 2019)

Laura from New Lowel is an irresponsible breeder. She does no checks and her dogs are NOT cleared. She does not provide quality goldens. Her ethics in breeding are terrible! She believes clearing dogs is pointless and genetics in producing quality pups is a waste of time. You get what you get is what she told me and no amount of clearing dogs for breeding or genetics will do any good. I talked to her for half an hour on the phone and decided to AVOID her completely. I went to a reputable breeder for my Golden. Average goldens are around 1800-2500 for one that IS cleared etc. If someone is charging 1000 bucks for a pup then u need to ask urself why so cheap. It's because she is just after money. Why pay 2000 somewhere else when u can buy one of hers for a thousand, is what she is thinking. DONT!! She is just a backyard breeder and does absolutely NOTHING to improve the breed. Goldens once had an average life span of 13 years, now their average life span is 10 and I'm sure Laura's are less and their life span is reducing because of breeders like Laura. PLEASE do not buy from her. Bad breeder and bad ethics in breeding. DO RESEARCH before u buy ANY pup!


----------



## Jaybee1 (Jan 10, 2022)

Jayce Damien Sixx said:


> Laura from New Lowel is an irresponsible breeder. She does no checks and her dogs are NOT cleared. She does not provide quality goldens. Her ethics in breeding are terrible! She believes clearing dogs is pointless and genetics in producing quality pups is a waste of time. You get what you get is what she told me and no amount of clearing dogs for breeding or genetics will do any good. I talked to her for half an hour on the phone and decided to AVOID her completely. I went to a reputable breeder for my Golden. Average goldens are around 1800-2500 for one that IS cleared etc. If someone is charging 1000 bucks for a pup then u need to ask urself why so cheap. It's because she is just after money. Why pay 2000 somewhere else when u can buy one of hers for a thousand, is what she is thinking. DONT!! She is just a backyard breeder and does absolutely NOTHING to improve the breed. Goldens once had an average life span of 13 years, now their average life span is 10 and I'm sure Laura's are less and their life span is reducing because of breeders like Laura. PLEASE do not buy from her. Bad breeder and bad ethics in breeding. DO RESEARCH before u buy ANY pup!


Hi, 
I’m so sorry you had this experience. I am looking for goldens and saw a lot of talk on this forum about how she doesn’t health test; however, there are results on OFA.


----------

